
Three main reasons for which NATO is not attacking Russia right now (2015) - nomoba
http://failedevolution.blogspot.com/2015/10/three-main-reasons-for-which-nato-is.html
======
googletazer
There is an old game where a subplot involves balancing and growing a planet
with two somewhat hostile nations (Millenia Altered Destinies).

The two reasons that there weren't large wars between "superpowers" \- usa,
france, russia, india and china are: 1) birth control pills 2) nuclear weapons

------
dieyoufool3
Not a high quality article, but then again with a title that suggests NATO is
going to attack Russia one can't hope for much. NATO needs Russia to justify
its existence and is a defensive alliance. Both reason for NOT attacking
Russia.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Why would NATO want to attack Russia at all.

